# Anyone mess around with liquid light?



## J.Kendall (Mar 8, 2010)

I tried a little a year ago, but then someone exposed the rest of the 1/2 full bottle to light and I couldn't really continue with my experiments. Anyone here have any fun with it?


----------



## AnaBo (May 15, 2010)

I also asked about it and no one is sharing. I think liquid light is top secret classified stuff. :greenpbl:


----------



## J.Kendall (May 28, 2010)

I guess so. I only got one half-way decent print on it. Kinda sucks. But after it was exposed, I did make a really cool peace sign stencil and then just sort of painted on the liquid light and exposed/processed it. That was fun.


----------



## JavierFergo (Jul 28, 2010)

I made a serie of six prints on canvass and it took me 2 months to complete, not easy stuff!!


----------



## JamesMason (Jul 28, 2010)

Tried putting it on glass sheets, didn't really work out. Tried spray gunning it onto objects, really didn't work out. Had a couple of bottles in my fridge next to the milk for years.


----------



## TaraZ7 (Aug 2, 2010)

i did some prints on water color paper and tile, it's tricky but fun and gives great unexpected results.


----------



## J.Kendall (Aug 7, 2010)

Tile? That sounds like it would be really awesome.


----------



## bsdunek (Aug 24, 2010)

I have had pretty good luck with coating watercolor paper.  On my web site there is one conventional print of an abandoned hotel Zenfolio | Bruce C. Sdunek Photography | B&W Fine Art, and one Lumen print of Three Dasies Zenfolio | Bruce C. Sdunek Photography | Lumen Prints.  I need to expirement some more, but I think it's neat stuff!

Zenfolio | Bruce C. Sdunek Photography


----------



## John Mc (Oct 30, 2010)

sorry to dig up a half burried thread,but has anyone had much sucess with this?i have a little idea that i'd like to try.and would i be able to develop the item without submerging it in the developing solution,but instead painting onto the item with a Brush?


----------



## Allen (Nov 7, 2010)

John Mc said:


> sorry to dig up a half burried thread,but has anyone had much sucess with this?i have a little idea that i'd like to try.and would i be able to develop the item without submerging it in the developing solution,but instead painting onto the item with a Brush?



I've had success with developing liquid light by spraying the developer on with a pump spray bottle.  Brushes would work too.


----------

